# Brown discharge at 9 weeks



## Bunnyc80 (Aug 6, 2009)

I will be 9weeks on Monday (and counting) ive been ok so far apart from very bad morning sickness.I had a scan at 6 weeks due to my anxieties and everything was fine.However the past two days i have had brown spotting,it has stained my underwear once but is not enough for the need of a pad and it is also visable when i wipe after i have been to the loo.I phoned EPAC this morning and they told me to see my GP.So i went to my GP and she didnt seem worried about it at all and told me to go back if it got heavier or turned red.I have no pain...however my job is very physical and involves lifting weights ( i teach classes eg body pump,spin etc) I asked the GP if i should avoid this and she said no?? Eve epac didnt seem worried and said it can be quite common.Just wanted some reassurance.Its now friday so i can phone anyone till Monday.I have been assigneda midwife now and have her mobile but i dont want to phone her at the weekend and both her.I have had prevoius problems when i was pregnant with my daughter and bled red blood from about 6 weeks to 4 or 5 months on and off.As i said i have no pain and it is brown mixed in with creamy discharge.....?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

On the whole brown discharge is better than red, as it is old blood.  It may be that there has been a little pool of blood at implantation, which as your baby has moved, it has been disturbed.  If it happens again, or you are still concerned, give the teaching a miss, and ring them again.  It's not a problem to let you have some reassurance when you are worried,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

